# "The Factory" 8/2/2010



## evn12383 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just thought I'd post some pictures of my bees. Hope you enjoy!

Busy day at the factory (8/2/2010):









The time-out chair (8/2/2010):









Closer view (8/2/2010):









Even closer (8/2/2010):


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Those must bee transplanted ohio bees, mine are bearding also.Nice Pics!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice pics and nice looking hive. What did you use to finish the wood w/? How do the bees like it? Did you finish both inside and out?


----------



## evn12383 (Mar 27, 2008)

sqkcrk -- I used three coats of Minwax Spar Urethane. I let it air out for about a week before I hived any bees and they haven't had any problems with it. I only finished the outside surfaces...except for the outer cover and the bottom board, those are finished all over. It's great stuff, water just beads right off the hive.


----------



## the.hines (Apr 13, 2009)

Did you built those hives? Do you have a set of plans I really like those, I have been looking at building some that look like that. 
I am just up the road from you at St Marys GA.


----------



## evn12383 (Mar 27, 2008)

the.hines -- I ordered the hive components from Rossman Apairies in Moultrie, GA. Here's a link to their website: http://www.gabees.com/

I have nothing bad to say about them; I love the look of their cypress hives, their bees have been gentle and productive, and the screened bottom board with the beetle trap has been very effective (just replace the west beetle trap that comes with it with one of Jerry Freeman's trays).


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

nice pic, just showed the one with the chair out by the hives front to my wife and said see i ant the only one that has it bad the bee bug that is after 41 years


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Great job on your hive, also like the hive stand too, looks like an ant guard around the legs? Do you put something around the ledge? I also watch my bees, my neighbors think I'm crazy !


----------



## evn12383 (Mar 27, 2008)

Mike S -- You're absolutely correct, those are ant guards on the legs. I haven't had much need for them so far this year, but in the event of a full-on ant invasion I can smear some heavy duty grease around the cleats and keep those little marauders at bay. I'm very proud of this hive stand, I engineered it specifically to withstand extreme Florida weather. The legs go into the ground about four feet and are embedded in concrete, so it'll take a lot of effort to get it to budge. And if it does happen to budge, well, next time I'll bury the legs deeper!

My neighbors probably think I'm crazy too, "Look at this weirdo sitting out there staring at a bunch of insects." But they like the honey, so they keep these thoughts to themselves


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Watching bees is therapeutic and healthy- like meditation. Makes you think all is right with the world. 
I'm convinced it's good for the body, mind, and soul.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with you Omie !

Definitely a nice hive stand and should withstand the storms, if it doesn't you did all you could do for sure.


----------



## evn12383 (Mar 27, 2008)

"Watching bees is therapeutic and healthy- like meditation. Makes you think all is right with the world. 
I'm convinced it's good for the body, mind, and soul."

I couldn't agree more, Omie. I'm going to modify a quote from _Ace Ventura: Pet Detective_, "No matter what's going on in my life, I can always watch them fly and be totally at peace."


----------

